# Sanchezi vs Cichlids



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

I wanted to say I'm sorry for the thread I made a month ago about "fight night'. It was bullshit, I just wanted some action on the forums. Anyways yesterday I did buy an Oscar, two giant Guramis and a Pacu. All fish sustained serious fin nips so I seperated the Pacu and the Oscar to a single tank. The Guramis only cost me $1.99 so I let them be. They are lucky they didn't get their face bitten off btw they acted. So anyways I threw the Jack Dempey's in the Sanchezi tank so the Oscar and the pacu can live. Oh don't worry they will be back with the Sanchezi in a few months as soon as they grow bigger.

I want to know what Cichlid would last with my Sanchezi? I know he wouldn't last very long but what would last long enough. I have $200 to find out. Would you think a FH at the same size or a Green Terror or a Black Belt? Give me some ideas please and no flamming since I'm being serious this time.

Btw if you don't believe me I have camera proof to show it now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serious or not, I still don't get the point...







In fact, what is the point?

You've got 200 bucks to spend on fish that you know of they will kill each other?
Get a small, mellow cichlid (Kribensis, Convict) and it will likely get eaten or just killed, get a big and agressive cichlid (Dovii, Jag, Flowerhorn), and it will probably beat the living daylights out of your Sanchezi - it's as simple as that.

If you want to spend your 200 bucks in a more constructive way, but some poison for your fish (to get it over with quickly, without needless stress and suffering), and spend on the rest on charity









That's all I have to say.......


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Serious or not, I still don't get the point...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judazzz, I want to find out what will live with my rhom.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you know the true nature of a Rhom (or any other Serra, for that matter)???
They are parasites, fin-nippers by nature: as soon as you'll add active or agressive tank mates, he will start to nip them, because his instinct tells him to do so. That makes them incompatible with other fish by nature - we're dealing with a tank, a place in which fish can't get away from each other: instinct still prevails, however.
If you want rumble in your tank, you should get a fish that fights back (probably stressing out both fish until one of them kicks the bucket). If not, get small fish that can be swallowed whole or in two quick bites.

The only halfway suitable tank mates for Serra's are nocturnal bottomdwellers, if your tank is properly decorated: and even they are in constant danger of being nipped, injured or killed.
Anything else, especially fish that are active during the daytime and swim around or establish a territory, will more than likely experience a slow and stressful death (or kill your Sanchezi, if it's powerful and hardy enough).


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Do you know the true nature of a Rhom (or any other Serra, for that matter)???
> They are parasites, fin-nippers by nature: as soon as you'll add active or agressive tank mates, he will start to nip them, because his instinct tells him to do so. That makes them incompatible with other fish by nature - we're dealing with a tank, a place in which fish can't get away from each other: instinct still prevails, however.
> If you want rumble in your tank, you should get a fish that fights back (probably stressing out both fish until one of them kicks the bucket). If not, get small fish that can be swallowed whole or in two quick bites.
> 
> ...










you may want to do alittle more reserch on these fish b4 u decide top buy them next time. ive never heard of anything sucessfully being kept with a rhom.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

red&black said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the true nature of a Rhom (or any other Serra, for that matter)???
> ...


i have a pleco with my rhom. whats wrong with that? and a pleco with my medinai. theyre nipped but theyre alive.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i have a pleco with my rhom. whats wrong with that? and a pleco with my medinai. theyre nipped but theyre alive.
[snapback]1005536[/snapback]​[/quote]

there is nothing wrong with that but the fish that the author of the topic was talking about getting (cichlids) are territoial fish, they will probablly peck at the rhom a couple of times and get snapped in half. as judazz said the rhom will look at cichlids as a threat, as opposed to a pleco which poses no threat o a piranha whatsoever. the author is basically saying ive got 200 bucks to throw towards fish to put with my rhom, which will live the longest.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i have been able to keep a convict with my rohm for over a month now, the con was supposed to be a feeder, but was able to find a good hiding spot in my dirft wood, and has been able to survive since. any of the other ciclids i tired just got eaten, they include a 4 in green terror, a 5 inch jack and a 4 in midas.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Seeing tank mates as a threat isn't really the issue: if a piranha sees his tank mate(s) as a threat, they will hide in fear, not attack, unless there's no other option (and that's when even larger tank mates might get injured, and thus become vulnerable, as injured, weakened and stressed fish are a much easier and safer prey than healthy, alert fish).

If it's not seen as a threat, tank mate(s) are seen as a possible food source, pleco's included. It's just that compared to cichlids, pleco's are much less visible and active throughout the day (low-profile fish), reducing the risk of a confrontation. But if given the right opportunity, pleco's are as much on the menue list of piranha's as cichlids are.
Piranha's are opportunists: even much larger or more powerful fish, such as tough-as-nails cichlids or big catfish, can be nipped: all it takes is an ambush approach.

What matters is that it will result in a lot of stress, both on the side of the piranha and the cichlids - and if you do that intentionally, I think it's time to reconsider your values as responsible fish keeper.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

YOu want something that will f*ck up your Sanchez?
how big is your Sanchez?
Get a 10+ inch Dovii or Umbee or Jag, and kiss your Sanchez goodnight.


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

Why would you blow $200 on some dumbass idea like this. You clearly are being too serious this time around as opposed to last time. My idea would be to take your fish and all your equipment and sell it then add the money to your $200 and buy some video games so you can get your violence fix and not hurt anyone.

-Brad


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a much better idea for that $200 and its worthwhile. Donate it to Tsunami aid. You'll be a better and bigger man for it.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

themainman said:


> I wanted to say I'm sorry for the thread I made a month ago about "fight night'. It was bullshit, I just wanted some action on the forums. Anyways yesterday I did buy an Oscar, two giant Guramis and a Pacu. All fish sustained serious fin nips so I seperated the Pacu and the Oscar to a single tank. The Guramis only cost me $1.99 so I let them be. They are lucky they didn't get their face bitten off btw they acted. So anyways I threw the Jack Dempey's in the Sanchezi tank so the Oscar and the pacu can live. Oh don't worry they will be back with the Sanchezi in a few months as soon as they grow bigger.
> 
> I want to know what Cichlid would last with my Sanchezi? I know he wouldn't last very long but what would last long enough. I have $200 to find out. Would you think a FH at the same size or a Green Terror or a Black Belt? Give me some ideas please and no flamming since I'm being serious this time.
> 
> ...


Here is where the problem lies, I bet you guys just dump the CA in the P's tank right away, without giving them a chance to adjust to there new sorroundings, however the P's has been in that tank for long time already.

If you want to be fare, to both fishes, heres what you need to do:
Buy a red devil or midas of same size as your fish or even a little smaller as your precious sanchezi.
Put each fish on each side of the tank with a divider of course. Wait about a week or two. Once you start noticing the red devil or midas started attacking the divider to get to the sanchezi side. "WATCH OUT" or better yet, it might go through it and kill your precious sanchezi before you even know it. Oh! and the red devil or midas is doing it for fun, and its not even going to eat your fish. Just beaten to death.
And if you want to be smart about it, I will bet $500.00 to your $200.00 that my 5" Red devil will beat the living sh*t out of your sanchezi and you watching your fish die in slow and agonizing painful death. 
I just want to prove a point that the any piranhas does not match to the aggressive nature of most Central American Cichlids. Most Central Americans are just pure Evil when it comes to aggression. Plain and simple.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sicklid-holic said:


> I just want to prove a point that the any piranhas does not match to the aggressive nature of most Central American Cichlids. Most Central Americans are just pure Evil when it comes to aggression. Plain and simple.
> [snapback]1005929[/snapback]​


That's about as intelligent as saying piranha's will kill everything - fish don't react in a way because people assume they will: put a Red Devil and a Sanchezi (same size) in 10 similar tanks, and you'll have 10 different, unique situations.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

poor thread title









hopefully maturity will win the day.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My dad can beat up your dad :nod:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^^hahaha @ Grosse.

from my POV, this thread is basically exactly the same as this guy's last thread, but less sarcastic...and with a different title.

man, if you are so hellbent on fighting animals, then take sicklid-holic up on his offer, and see who comes out on top between your two fish.

as everyone has said, Ps are ambush predators, or if not that, they are opportunistic hunters. they are aggressive, but a lot of that aggression is from the fact that they want that food, and they want it right fuckin now. 
cichlids are just non-stop aggressive, but in a bit of a different way. they arent aggressive because thats how they catch their food, they're aggressive so they can protect their territory.

IMHO, your sanchezi is a bitch...to go along with its owner.

my money would be on sicklid-holic's red devil owning your sachezi, and you crying your eyes out as you watch it.

actually i think i can see the type of guy you are. you're the kinda guy that is really into watching fish suffer hardcore...when it isnt YOUR precious fish. you're also the kind of guy that would go and get something that is capable of working your rhom overtime...but here's the kicker....

i can see you being the kind of guy that brings home a crazy cichlid, and chucks it into the tank, only to watch it start to kick the f*ck out of your sanchezi, then you would panic, and take the cichlid out of the tank before it did any huge damage...then you would probably proceed to either put the cichlid in the toilet, or continue to maim it until your sanchezi actually has a chance.

basically its the 'no-manhood syndrome', or NMS, small weiner leads to big head...leads to wannabe-toughguy....leads to crying wimp....i see it...

man, seriously, try and post some worthwhile threads.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> My dad can beat up your dad :nod:
> [snapback]1005985[/snapback]​


Bullbutter!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Dont get me wrong Piranhas are cool and special as hell in there own way. Especially the elongatus, caribes, pirayas, ternetzis, rhoms, manuellis, i could go on and on.. Oh, My


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

themainman said:


> I wanted to say I'm sorry for the thread I made a month ago about "fight night'. It was bullshit, I just wanted some action on the forums. Anyways yesterday I did buy an Oscar, two giant Guramis and a Pacu. All fish sustained serious fin nips so I seperated the Pacu and the Oscar to a single tank. The Guramis only cost me $1.99 so I let them be. They are lucky they didn't get their face bitten off btw they acted. So anyways I threw the Jack Dempey's in the Sanchezi tank so the Oscar and the pacu can live. Oh don't worry they will be back with the Sanchezi in a few months as soon as they grow bigger.
> 
> I want to know what Cichlid would last with my Sanchezi? I know he wouldn't last very long but what would last long enough. I have $200 to find out. Would you think a FH at the same size or a Green Terror or a Black Belt? Give me some ideas please and no flamming since I'm being serious this time.
> 
> ...


what would i put up against a sanchezi?.....your IQ sould be a easy victory for the fish.
sort yourself out and stop wasting good fish and good money


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I was also wondering about a tankmate for my sanchezi, one that would do well like my convict did in my redbelly tank. But this guy phrased his question poorly "What would I put up against a sanchezi." It sounds like u want them to fight. Some one said a pleco would be good caus they are nocturnal, but my sanchezi is most active at night. It doesnt really make sense to me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Plecos are good and bad. They are usually accepted in the tank without much issue...but on the bad side they sh*t everywhere....


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Why is there always threads like this? No fish is safe with any piranha. End of story


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

This guy dosent care what any has to say and why should he. It's his money and he will do with it what he wants. Sucks that you have to start topics like this. Why would you ask a question then igoner good advice from people who have kept p's or fish for years. If you are going to kill fish for the fun of it, at least keep it to yourself.


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

well you can keep a few fast ass tiger barbs or exos with your rhom when it gets older


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

put one of those green terror in their some dude said it beat a P down anyday which i say is BULLSHIT!! DO IT!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

please :nod:


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Heh I found your fight night thread amusing. LOL The 4-0 Sanchezi







You planned Friday Fight Night







......and had it on Thursday hahahahahha.


----------



## SmokeHaze (May 2, 2005)

get a pleco


----------

